# Gila Monster



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Who's that knocking at my door?















Took it 1/2 mile down the road and released it.

Don't want my dog or cat to tangle with it.

Very venomous!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

They are cool creatures. And I wouldn't want it on my doorstep either.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi what is it ? Kind of a lizard ? Looks very need 
Cheers


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Beefy!


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Its times like these that make me happy I live in New York.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

That`s amazing Rockslinger, in Portugal there was nothing like this but they usualy show up in TV documentaries about wild life.

I think they are very venomous, be careful!

SSPT...


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Always wanted to see one up close.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Who's that knocking at my door?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





parnell said:


> They are cool creatures. And I wouldn't want it on my doorstep either.





leon13 said:


> Hi what is it ? Kind of a lizard ? Looks very need
> Cheers





PorkChopSling said:


> Beefy!





Arber said:


> Its times like these that make me happy I live in New York.





slingshooterPT said:


> That`s amazing Rockslinger, in Portugal there was nothing like this but they usualy show up in TV documentaries about wild life.
> 
> I think they are very venomous, be careful!
> 
> SSPT...





ghost0311/8541 said:


> Always wanted to see one up close.


http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Animals/ReptilesAmphibians/Facts/FactSheets/Gilamonster.cfm


----------

